# Restarting issue with my new build



## Commanderkev (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I build my first pc over the weekend and it was running great. I was very excited when it turned on and booted up properly but there was an issue the next day. It would reset itself every so often. First every fee hours and then every few minutes. For that reason I think it may be an overheating issue but I don't know anything about computers, I was surprised this thing first turned on. Any suggestions on why it keeps resetting? It boots up windows, and logs me in, then after a while it just resets. No blue screen or anything. 

Thanks!

Here's the build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15uc1


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

Check the temps in the bios before it goes to windows then check the temps in windows via coretemp


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

Use something like HWMonitor to check temps and screenshot them here - did you install the stock cooler correctly?

If you fill in your specs here it will be easier than reading that pcpartspicker thingy:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs

Otherwise could be faulty PSU but that's doubtful,.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Use something like HWMonitor to check temps and screenshot them here - did you install the stock cooler correctly?
> 
> If you fill in your specs here it will be easier than reading that pcpartspicker thingy:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs
> ...



PSU could be an issue a possilbility. Check the rails with a multimeter


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> PSU could be an issue a possilbility. Check the rails with a multimeter



These Corsair CX series are really shitty I think Corsair just used their good brand name reputation to put out an inferior product. Still better than most or all of the generic PSUs that are hideously over-rated in what power they can put out and are a danger to use.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> These Corsair CX series are really shitty I think Corsair just used their good brand name reputation to put out an inferior product. Still better than most or all of the generic PSUs that are hideously over-rated in what power they can put out and are a danger to use.



They are not a danger to use by no means but 500 watts could be pushing it if he overclocks and this could be an issue.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 24, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> They are not a danger to use by no means but 500 watts could be pushing it if he overclocks and this could be an issue.



I was saying that Corsair CX series is BETTER than all the dangerous junk PSUs and is a good choice on a super tight budget. But they are certainly not worth Corsair name. If they are interested in making mediocre-at-best powersupplies they should open a new brand like CrapPirate? IDK...


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll check out hwmonitor when I get home tonight, thanks guys. And I won't be over clocking so I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 24, 2013)

It has been running for 10 minutes so it should be cool. I'll check again later to see if there's any difference.







http://tinypic.com/r/j95ybn/5


----------



## shovenose (Jun 25, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> It has been running for 10 minutes so it should be cool. I'll check again later to see if there's any difference.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/j95ybn/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/j95ybn/5



Your temps look great.

Does it shut down faster if you run Furmark?
Does it shut down faster if you run Prime95
(run them individually not at the same time, if you run at same time it's pointless experimnet)


----------



## Hood (Jun 25, 2013)

*MemTest*

Run MemTest86 to check for memory errors.  I had the same problem last year on a 2500K build, one of the Corsair Vengeance 1600 sticks was bad, showed up after a few weeks - random reboots, at first every few days, then it got worse until it would only run for minutes before crashing.  By the time I was able to check the system it was pretty obvious what the problem was. I removed the bad DIMM and it ran perfectly.  Corsair replaced them and it's run great ever since.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 25, 2013)

Make sure the ram is getting enough voltage.  Same thing happened to my rig when the default bios settings were too low.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 25, 2013)

I get this eerror when it starts up

http://i42.tinypic.com/34g80g8.png

http://tinypic.com/r/34g80g8/5


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 26, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Your temps look great.
> 
> Does it shut down faster if you run Furmark?
> Does it shut down faster if you run Prime95
> (run them individually not at the same time, if you run at same time it's pointless experimnet)



Furmark ran for 20 minutes with no restart. After i quit Furmark and browsed the internet for 5 minutes the computer restarted, so not sure if furmark had anything to do with it because it had been closed for 5 minutes. Now i will try prime95


----------



## shovenose (Jun 26, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Furmark ran for 20 minutes with no restart. After i quit Furmark and browsed the internet for 5 minutes the computer restarted, so not sure if furmark had anything to do with it because it had been closed for 5 minutes. Now i will try prime95



the MOM.exe thing has nothing to do with your mother - you need to install .net framework which is a requirement for AMD Catalyst drives but need to be manually installed.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17851


----------



## shovenose (Jun 26, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Furmark ran for 20 minutes with no restart. After i quit Furmark and browsed the internet for 5 minutes the computer restarted, so not sure if furmark had anything to do with it because it had been closed for 5 minutes. Now i will try prime95



If it didn't shut down during Furmark it's definitely not related to:
-PSU
-GPU

So those can be ruled out.

Check the RAM. That or CPU temps. But if Prime95 comes back with no overheating of CPU after running for 10-15 mins (I suspect it will be fine) then it's probably RAM.


I honestly hope I'm being helpful - I enjoy this because not only am I happy to help the community, I find troubleshooting things like this interesting, educational, and fun.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 26, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If it didn't shut down during Furmark it's definitely not related to:
> -PSU
> -GPU
> 
> ...


You are very helpful! I've learned a lot(even tho I haven't really found the issue). But it's nice to eliminate problems, thanks.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 26, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If it didn't shut down during Furmark it's definitely not related to:
> -PSU
> -GPU
> 
> ...


The error window is gone, thanks for the link to that download. 

Also, how do I check the RAM?


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 26, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> Make sure the ram is getting enough voltage.  Same thing happened to my rig when the default bios settings were too low.



I'm not sure how to check that. What do I look for and do when I load up bios upon start-up and press delete? Is there something that says edit voltage to RAM?


----------



## Hood (Jun 26, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Also, how do I check the RAM?



Download MemTest86, burn it to a CD, restart and boot from CD, run MemTest several passes to see if errors show up.  If they do, sometimes just re-seating the modules firmly will fix it.  If errors persist after re-seating, you probably have a bad module.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Please use the mutli qoute button instead of double/triple posting. THANKS

Download memtest86 ISO and burn to a disc. Boot your PC using the disc and run the test

http://www.memtest86.com/

^^


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Please use the mutli qoute button instead of double/triple posting. THANKS
> 
> Download memtest86 ISO and burn to a disc. Boot your PC using the disc and run the test
> 
> ...



Sorry, my phone didn't give me the option. 

I'm running memtest86. Few passes, no errors. Can it possible just be drivers or BIOS needing updating?

Could it be my power supply? Maybe I need more watts.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 27, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> I'm not sure how to check that. What do I look for and do when I load up bios upon start-up and press delete? Is there something that says edit voltage to RAM?



Yeah, that'sa all controlled in bios.  I'm not sure about your specific motherboard so refer to the manual for where those options fall under the menu system.

Don't go crazy bumping the voltage up, seeing as your sticks require 1.5v I would start there and if you did want to undervolt them work it down in small incriments until stability is lost.

Or, you could do as I do.  Set it and forget it.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 27, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> Yeah, that'sa all controlled in bios.  I'm not sure about your specific motherboard so refer to the manual for where those options fall under the menu system.
> 
> Don't go crazy bumping the voltage up, seeing as your sticks require 1.5v I would start there and if you did want to undervolt them work it down in small incriments until stability is lost.
> 
> Or, you could do as I do.  Set it and forget it.



Ok I upped the voltage for RAM very slightly and it still restarts. I don't want to put it too high. What's the max I should go?

It seems to run fine in safe mode, if that helps any. 

I guess tomorrow I'll remove parts and try running it and see if anything is defective. ugg


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 27, 2013)

Furmark is no stress test. It does not stress GPU close to 100%. lets get that strait. It blows as any kind of stressing. 

OP Test your PSU with a multimeter.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Do one thing. Before the "Starting Windows" logo shows up, repeatedly tap F8. You will find the option "Disable automatic restart on system failure".

Now run the machine and see if you get any blue screens. It might happen that a BSOD is occurring so fast that you can't see it because a standard monitor takes time to switch resolutions(BSOD is displayed in 640*480)..

After you confirm this, we will help you to dig deeper.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Do one thing. Before the "Starting Windows" logo shows up, repeatedly tap F8. You will find the option "Disable automatic restart on system failure".
> 
> Now run the machine and see if you get any blue screens. It might happen that a BSOD is occurring so fast that you can't see it because a standard monitor takes time to switch resolutions(BSOD is displayed in 640*480)..
> 
> After you confirm this, we will help you to dig deeper.


Ok it still just restarts. No blue


drdeathx said:


> Furmark is no stress test. It does not stress GPU close to 100%. lets get that strait. It blows as any kind of stressing.
> 
> OP Test your PSU with a multimeter.



Any one in particular or just whatever I find online?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Furmark is no stress test. It does not stress GPU close to 100%. lets get that strait. It blows as any kind of stressing.


??? Is this post supposed to mean what it says?

*Furmark is a GPU stress test... and DOES peg GPU to 100%...(though its overkill, yada yada, but...)

I'm a bit confused at what you were going on for a number of reasons, LOL!


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Ok it still just restarts. No blue
> 
> 
> Any one in particular or just whatever I find online?



Well check the power cable and PSU then.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Any one in particular or just whatever I find online?



Any multimeter. check +12V yellow and +5V red on any molex connector. A physical multimeter would be better than a software, but you can try AIDA64 or  Hwinfo .



drdeathx said:


> Furmark is no stress test. It does not stress GPU close to 100%. lets get that strait. It blows as any kind of stressing.



There were cards with burnt VRMs due to furmark.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Well check the power cable and PSU then.


Power cables in securely if that's what you mean. 



Derek12 said:


> Any multimeter. check +12V yellow and +5V red on any molex connector. A physical multimeter would be better than a software, but you can try AIDA64 or  Hwinfo .



ok I'll check a software multimeter tonight, I don't have a physical one, would have to wait for it to ship here. I don't know what I'm doing with this but I'll figure it out!



Derek12 said:


> Any multimeter. check +12V yellow and +5V red on any molex connector. A physical multimeter would be better than a software, but you can try AIDA64 or  Hwinfo .



I have no idea what I am doing. 






http://tinypic.com/r/ab759k/5



edit** It doesn't restart when I play TF2 on steam. I get an extra 45 minutes of usage before a restart if I have tf2 running.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Power cables in securely if that's what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close the summary window or set it aside.
Click Sensors button





 If they have really unrealistic off values like me, is due to hwinfo not supporting your sensors and you michgt have to check with AIDA64, speedfan, BIOS or a physical multimeter.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

Also another thing, your reset button wires may have broken the concealing and somehow touching the case which cause the reboot. To confirm this, unplug the reset button plug from the motherboard.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, those looks like great ideas. I will be away for the weekend but I am excited to check this when I am back.

Also, I see there is a website called digiman, looks like an indian pc repair service. They have a free diagnostic. Is it worth it to give it a shot?

Thanks again


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

I think it's your RAM man. Just try RMA'ing it.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I think it's your RAM man. Just try RMA'ing it.



I tried each RAM stick separately but it still reset itself each time.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 30, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> ??? Is this post supposed to mean what it says?
> 
> *Furmark is a GPU stress test... and DOES peg GPU to 100%...(though its overkill, yada yada, but...)
> 
> I'm a bit confused at what you were going on for a number of reasons, LOL!



Furmark sux for testing GPU. LOL 3Dmark presses GPU harder.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol, do tell...


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 30, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, do tell...



Overclock your GPU and run furmark till it passes(high overclock as possible), then run 3Dmark 11. You will crash. Done it many times. So thats what I am telling you Mr. LOL. It is well documented furmark is not a great Stress for GPU's plus it is so dated. Furmark does not come close to maximizing power draw. I tested it against 3DMark and it is not even close on the GPU test for power draw

If you google it and read threads, many pass Furmark and crash while gaming. Furmark will allow higher core speeds and when playing CPU intensive games, boom....


http://www.overclock.net/t/951349/how-much-of-a-stress-test-is-furmark



> I found it wasn't much of a stress test, more of a maximum temperature indication.
> A couple years ago when i started folding I ran furmark for several hours, trying to fine tune my overclock on my gtx285s, found my max stable & went to start folding, crashed about 10 seconds after loading. Same for 3d benchmarks.
> 
> Long story short, furmark stable wasn't even close to folding/gaming stable.



http://www.overclock.net/t/387213/best-video-card-stress-test-tool/20



> I found furmark useless for stability testing, great for seeing the highest temps a gpu can reach though.
> Spent a good amount of time using furmark once to find the highest stable clocks, got to where I saw some artifacts after a little while running so backed it down to where it was all good for 20 minutes or so. Stable in furmark wasn't stable for anything else, folding & benchmarks would all crash within seconds.
> Gputool or evga OC scanner are supposed to be OK, quick tests with something like that to get a good starting point then test with the games/benches you normally run is best.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 30, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Overclock your GPU and run furmark till it passes(high overclock as possible), then run 3Dmark 11. You will crash. Done it many times. So thats what I am telling you Mr. LOL. It is well documented furmark is not a great Stress for GPU's plus it is so dated. Furmark does not come close to maximizing power draw. I tested it against 3DMark and it is not even close on the GPU test for power draw
> 
> If you google it and read threads, many pass Furmark and crash while gaming. Furmark will allow higher core speeds and when playing CPU intensive games, boom....
> 
> ...



Totally agreed. I got 985 MHz core and 1310 MHz mem, on my 6770 absolutely stable in Furmark. However, when I was playing sleeping dogs, occasionally the game was stuttering and finally froze with the famous 6xxx series lines. I had to reboot computer and decrease clocks as on my specs.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 30, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Overclock your GPU and run furmark till it passes(high overclock as possible), then run 3Dmark 11. You will crash. Done it many times. So thats what I am telling you Mr. LOL. It is well documented furmark is not a great Stress for GPU's plus it is so dated. Furmark does not come close to maximizing power draw. I tested it against 3DMark and it is not even close on the GPU test for power draw
> 
> If you google it and read threads, many pass Furmark and crash while gaming. Furmark will allow higher core speeds and when playing CPU intensive games, boom....
> 
> ...


Let me clear something up. My "LOL" in my initial post was a (failed) attempt to keep things 'light' since your attitude here more than usually precedes you. I'm going to guess that is what started your "LOL" to me which I took in a similar fashion. Damn the internet! So let's start over. 

Thanks for providing that information. That said, Furmark was a shitty tool for stability as soon as card makers started throttling their line to compensate for the 'power virus' that they call it. To me though, it wasn't because its a bad test and that others use more power or get the GPU hotter, but b/c it was a power virus and could potentially hurt your card as the load that was put on it is unrealistic. In fact, I have an Nvidia press deck stating not to use it for those reasons. 

Thanks for providing links... though they are from the same user, so who cares there (I know its easy to find others which goes a long way in making a point). Citing the same source in different threads, doesn't help, especially since we have no clue how knowledgeable that user is in the first place. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one! 

That said, Furmark still pegs your GPU @ 100% and was the application that gets my GPU's the hottest. So to bring this full circle, I see, now, what you are saying... It doesn't stress the CPU along with the GPU? That said, it wasn't made to be a CPU test. I was wondering about this statement: 


			
				 DrDx said:
			
		

> Furmark is no stress test. It does not stress GPU close to 100%. lets get that strait.


Furmark IS a GPU stress test and does stress the GPU to 100% (says 100%). Stability is a different ball game. But I understand now you are using stress and stability tests interchangeably. Perhaps elaborating a bit in that post would have helped (me) out b/c as it stands that statement left a bit to be assumed, hence my original request for clarity. 

For our testing, we use 3dMark11 and Unigine Heaven for power and temperatures. Unigine Heaven gets things a bit warmer on the GPU side than 11, Partly b/c its a constant load of the GPU versus 11 that has a couple of small breaks between tests. I haven't tested Furmark in years, but will check that out soon against 11 and reply back with my findings.

As a side note, have you mentioned to Wizzard that his GPU testing is all but wrong? He uses Furmark for 'maximum power draw' out of the GPU. Does Furmark land somewhere between gaming and 3d11 in your experience? Is that not really a worst case for the GPU?

Thanks!


----------



## silkstone (Jun 30, 2013)

Back on topic. 

Were the standoffs in the case Installed in the correct positions?
Check also that the case is grounded.


----------



## D007 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am thinking it's time to unplug everything and plug it all back in.
Also some places have crappy wiring. Make sure the outlet is not causing the problem.
Try another.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jun 30, 2013)

D007 said:


> I am thinking it's time to unplug everything and plug it all back in.
> Also some places have crappy wiring. Make sure the outlet is not causing the problem.
> Try another.



My friend said it's probably my psu. You guys think I should just upgrade my psu?


----------



## Commanderkev (Jul 1, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Also another thing, your reset button wires may have broken the concealing and somehow touching the case which cause the reboot. To confirm this, unplug the reset button plug from the motherboard.


It's not the reset plug



Derek12 said:


> Close the summary window or set it aside.
> Click Sensors button
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51680&stc=1&d=1372406874
> ...


http://tinypic.com/r/34soyfs/5


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> These Corsair CX series are really shitty I think Corsair just used their good brand name reputation to put out an inferior product. Still better than most or all of the generic PSUs that are hideously over-rated in what power they can put out and are a danger to use.



The CX PSUs really are not that bad. Im running a CX430M in my File server and its running very well.


----------



## Commanderkev (Jul 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The CX PSUs really are not that bad. Im running a CX430M in my File server and its running very well.


Sevenforums said 95% chance I need a better psu with over 550 watts. How's this?  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LB5AZY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2013)

New thing to check - are you running the latest BIOS?


----------



## Commanderkev (Jul 2, 2013)

shovenose said:


> New thing to check - are you running the latest BIOS?


Hate to say it but how do I check?


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 2, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Let me clear something up. My "LOL" in my initial post was a (failed) attempt to keep things 'light' since your attitude here more than usually precedes you. I'm going to guess that is what started your "LOL" to me which I took in a similar fashion. Damn the internet! So let's start over.
> 
> Thanks for providing that information. That said, Furmark was a shitty tool for stability as soon as card makers started throttling their line to compensate for the 'power virus' that they call it. To me though, it wasn't because its a bad test and that others use more power or get the GPU hotter, but b/c it was a power virus and could potentially hurt your card as the load that was put on it is unrealistic. In fact, I have an Nvidia press deck stating not to use it for those reasons.
> 
> ...



Nothing personal, It is all cool. Furmark is a shitty stress test as I explained earlier. If it opasses and crashes in 3DMark11, makes it very shitty. Many others agree as someone did in this thread. I think we can close the case on Furmark as it does not load power draw period....


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont think so. None of my questions were answered, lol. Looks like I have some testing to do. Card makers don't throttle their cards, call the app a power virus for no reason. Now stability is one thing, the power flit draws is another. Are you sure you are separating the two things? I'm mostly taking exception to the power side of things and now you last sentence above....


----------



## Commanderkev (Jul 2, 2013)

90% sure I figured it out


----------



## Commanderkev (Jul 11, 2013)

Upgraded the PSU to 650w. All fixed


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Commanderkev said:


> Upgraded the PSU to 650w. All fixed



Your previous PSU, Corsair CX500W is pretty decent, definitely not a wattage issue. Most likely arrived faulty. The store should refund you.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 15, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Your previous PSU, Corsair CX500W is pretty decent, definitely not a wattage issue. Most likely arrived faulty. The store should refund you.


Absolutely. There is no reason that model should not have worked.


----------

